# Ozark Mountain Farm



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

90 Acres, mol, 20 open 1,000 sq. ft. house Barn, shop, greenhouse, 3 stocked ponds, 3 wells, huge garden. few fruit trees. Spring piped into house. The place is 25 miles from Fayetteville, Ark., home of the U of A, thriving farmers market, new city of 400,000 people, yet the farm is sooooo quiet. 6.5 miles of dirt road, 11 miles to school, post office, 8 miles to gas sta. few neighbors. House has some updates, cool decks, new recessed lighting in kitchen. Some fixin' up is required. Right now the 4-60 year old sugar maples are in full color and to say that they are awesome is an understatement. Also has a 100 year old black walnut shading the house. 30+ species of birds, more wildlife than you can count. Sandy loam soil at 2,000 ft. The garden is 60 x 130, has a small greenhouse with elect. heater, 55 gallon drums for passsive heat storage, 70 sq. ft., well thought out. One barn is an old pole barn with wood siding, holds about 500 square bales, and has a loafing shed, corrall with water tank. The other one is 20+ years old, steel sided, has 10 x 15 slab in one corner, 240 V electric, it's 30 x 50., currently being used as a blacksmith shop. Farm is on a bench of a mountain. Sections of wild timberland for miles all around. $ 200,000 479-451-8776


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

bumpedy bump


----------



## johncronejr (Nov 4, 2007)

What town is this property in according to post office? Sounds very nice.


----------



## leoaloha (Apr 18, 2005)

Pictures??


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The Post Office says Elkins, but the property is in Madison County.

leoaloha - email me and I will send you some pictures. Ever been in this part of the country before? Do yopu know the area around Fayetteville at all?


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

i passed this along to a good friend of mine in the area.. it sounds perfect for her family & they may be giving you a call


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ozarka said:


> 90 Acres, mol, 20 open 1,000 sq. ft. house Barn, shop, greenhouse, 3 stocked ponds, 3 wells, huge garden. few fruit trees. Spring piped into house. The place is 25 miles from Fayetteville, Ark., home of the U of A, thriving farmers market, new city of 400,000 people, yet the farm is sooooo quiet. 6.5 miles of dirt road, 11 miles to school, post office, 8 miles to gas sta. few neighbors. House has some updates, cool decks, new recessed lighting in kitchen. Some fixin' up is required. Right now the 4-60 year old sugar maples are in full color and to say that they are awesome is an understatement. Also has a 100 year old black walnut shading the house. 30+ species of birds, more wildlife than you can count. Sandy loam soil at 2,000 ft. The garden is 60 x 130, has a small greenhouse with elect. heater, 55 gallon drums for passsive heat storage, 70 sq. ft., well thought out. One barn is an old pole barn with wood siding, holds about 500 square bales, and has a loafing shed, corrall with water tank. The other one is 20+ years old, steel sided, has 10 x 15 slab in one corner, 240 V electric, it's 30 x 50., currently being used as a blacksmith shop. Farm is on a bench of a mountain. Sections of wild timberland for miles all around. $ 200,000 479-451-8776


I know the market around here and I can tell you that this is a fantastic deal. The LAND ALONE with no improvements would sell for that much! Boy, if I had the money, I'd jump on it. Hopefully, some wise soul will see this and make his/her dreams come true. What a price.

donsgal


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Ozarka said:


> bump


Gray and Red Foxes and last week, a tiny treat: Ruby Crowned Kinglets.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

This image was taken from the bottom of the back yard of the South side of the house. Behind the viewer is 60 mol acres of woods, county road is the line behind the truck at the back of the house. There are 3 Maples to your left, one to the right & the Walnut is behind the Maple on the right. Garden just outside the picture on the left, the middle pond is to the right. Note new telephone number: 479-549-3299 I will probably be offline until 2/1/08, if you want to contact me...use the telephone.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Ozarka said:


> bumpedy bump


the jonquils are just starting to emerge and the recent lengthy rains have the spring up to capacity. I have't slept out there in a week or so but in other places around here the first peeps are audible. My first indication of Spring is the mating calls of the peepers, tiny little frogs that start it up way before the last snow or freezing rain.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

This week the old sytle jonquils are full tilt and the modern varieties are starting their blooms.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I'd be hugely interested if I had the money, too! Guess I better start playing the powerball more!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

man i wish i could afford it too im sorry i can't.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The rains of the past week or so have dumped 10+ inches on the mountain. The pond below the house overflowed the dam, not just the spillway, first time since '91 that has happened, it was so bad that Richland Creek and the White River washed away the rural water lines and there are several hundred people without water, and who will have to wait for the river to subside enough for them to even get to it and lookie see what it will take to fix. On the Westfork, down by Brentwood, a privately yet stoutly constructed bridge, concrete deck with 10 x 20 I beams underneath, was ripped loose from its mounting piers, moved downstream and flipped over. It is probably too heavy to move over and back, now it's just an expensive mistake. Possibly it would cost less to replace than move? demolition of the old one is maybe their only option...
So, back to my mountain, I walked up the ravine to where the line had been pulled apart by the force of the rushing water, stuck the two ends together and had water pressure soon afterwards. There was so much water coming down so fast that my neighbor's pond up above me overflowed as well, leaving 6 or 8 perch fingerlings scattered up and down the hollow. Major washouts of the road, but that's not my problem to fix. Even though the rural water line is on about 3/4 of a mile of my land, I have never wanted to tie in to it and the frequent problems, politics & other issues surrounding the system have not changed that opinion. They send out an inspector to make sure there is no way that your old system could ever be tied into your home after the rural water is attached...you get the monthly bill, which is your obligation as an American, yet they do not have good water nor dependable service. So when something like this happens, or one of their frequent boil orders, you are SOL until they get it together...AH, that's the ways of the world. I just changed the filter, dug the mud and rocks out that had washed into the collection box and was back in business. Pollywogs and minners notwithstanding. Better a bath than not, and a bath without chlorine and fluoride is a rare treat in this modern, sophisticated "culture"
The jonquils are about finished for the season and the dogwoods, redbud and fruit trees are gewtting after it, just hope that tonight's promised 29 degrees is unfulfuilled.


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I have to say Ozarka, you are making me homesick. My son is in Huntsville and had the sheriff evacuate them (I think it was Thursday) so they went off to his in-laws. When they let him go back the water lines were all messed up and the septic was full of water I guess.

Oh how I miss the area, even if it is flooded.  I keep coming back and reading this thread and dreaming that I can go back.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

The mountaion received one 11 inch rain and another that was 8 inches, plus a few minor torrential rains in between. The spring is cleaned out again, the bamboo has sprouted this week; a stand that is about 10 years old and has covered over 1,000 sq. ft. from about 7 starts. The cane is about 2 inches in diameter and reaches 20 feet in the center of the patch. Each year the canes are taller and bigger as the mass of the grove supports the stalks. I probably have 30 or so sprouts that I can see. Lots of birds live in there as well. At the feeder are indigo buntings, rose breasted grosbeaks and an occassional rufus sided towhee. Got to find out how to stop the 40 pound woodchuck from raiding my feeder, that's why he weighs 40 pounds, all those sunflower seeds... I made a sheet metal sleeve that was formed to wrap around the 4 x 4 post, that didn't stop him, then I tried a length of 5 inch stove pipe, that he just shinnies up too, next thing I'll try is a 5 foot length of 8 inch steel a/c duct, that has such a large diameter that he probably can't get a grip, plus I have found a good use for Crisco...greasing up bird feeder stands.
The grass is growing and the air is filled with pollen, now oaks but soon to be fescue, which hates me. This year there has been so much rain that I have not been able to drive down the 100 yards to my shop with any hope of getting out again under my own power.


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds lovely...


----------



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

This sounds like a piece of heaven.... off to research the surrounding area to see if it would be possible to pay the bills there 

One question, tho -why are you getting rid of it??


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Chasing Dreams
We need to sell the place because it is an hour and a half to where my wife works and it is not realistic to live 2 counties away from your primary source of income. I am spending far too much of my time and money behind the wheel, literally and metaphorically. The greater NW Ark metro area is filled with opportunities, we are a new city of about 400,000 and I'll bet there is a place here for you and your skills. What is it that you do to pay those bills? What are you looking for in a country place? Can you or your s/o stand to be almost an hour from the Wal-Mart superstore and Mall? Have you ever cohabited with ticks, chiggers, posion ivy, hordes of invading ladybugs, extreme quiet, poor cell phone reception? My place is 2-1/2 miles E. of BFE...
As one yuppie type marketing/vendor guy said to me last year, "this(buying this place) isn't just a move to the country, it's a change of lifestyle" Duuuhh, yas, it are that.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Flora and Fauna report for the week of May 19: the Locust trees are blooming, filling the air with their fragrance. The hay is ready to be cut, want some? A most special visitor to the feeders are blue grossbeaks. Happy full moon to you folks longing for a seat on the deck with a proper G & T in hand, watching the moon rise out of the woods to the East.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

I PM'd you my email address - if you could send pics... the more BFE, the better 

dh currently works on race engines - but has no interest in dealership work. He'd ideally like to find something outside...


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Chasing dreams, I never got the pm. A question: if dh works on racing engines I suspect that the herons, kinglets, grossbeaks, foxes just might be chased away...it is quieter than you can imagine and I want to sell it to parties who respect that. Should you be wanting to do this work in town, or at least closer to town, like on the pavement, I can hook you up with a machinist who has specialized in building racing engines for 30 years who has the network. you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

sigh...donations to me anyone?


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

Your place sounds wonderful and we are very interested in your property. Please email or PM me. [email protected]


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

and the years have passed and and she is long gone, Iam back out here and probably would sell it if the offer was reasonable. If you ever have a contract for deed, have your lawyer review it before closing...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Ozarka said:


> and the years have passed and and she is long gone, Iam back out here and probably would sell it if the offer was reasonable. If you ever have a contract for deed, have your lawyer review it before closing...


Bummer. Sorry you got messed over.

Has the bubble burst affected your area overmuch?


----------

